
Russia enacts ‘sovereign Internet’ law; free speech activists cry foul - pseudolus
https://www.washingtonpost.com/world/russia-enacts-sovereign-internet-law-free-speech-activists-cry-foul/2019/11/01/a0654e3a-fcd4-11e9-8190-6be4deb56e01_story.html
======
moonfern
[https://www.reuters.com/article/us-russia-internet-bill-
idUS...](https://www.reuters.com/article/us-russia-internet-bill-
idUSKBN1XB4TF)

------
celticninja
Would Elon Musk's satellite internet negate this?

~~~
moonfern
Yes but that won't happen. It"s illegal and it will be interpreted as an act
of war. Individuals in Finland, the Baltic states, Poland...can do something
though.

